# who would you want...if they're available?



## darth-horax

I think I'd like to see Cuttino Mobley in a Nuggets uni at some point this season.

His three ball and scoring ability would be an awesome compliment to AI and Melo.

Is this possible? I dont' know...all I know is that it would be fun to see on the court...assuming he's even healthy.


----------



## aboveallodds24

I have been a huge Cat fan for years, but I am not sure who LA would want in return for him. He has 2 years left on his contract but if we could pull it off I would love it


----------



## Sliccat

nah, the nuggets have enough slashers as it is, he'd struggle here. 

I was against it earlier, but John Salmons might be an ok fit here, he's just not the spot up shooter they need.

Any tall point guards who can shoot really well, play defense, pass, and not mind going stretches without scoring would be perfect. Which covers just about nobody in the league.


----------



## nbanoitall

Salmons is really having a career year. we got a guard averaging 17 ppg on 51% from the field and 45% fromt the 3 point line. 
the nuggets would have to give up an expiring contract. not sure they are willing to do it.


----------



## nbanoitall

michael redd will be available this year. I'd be trying to put shooters around Melo. In the draft I have my eye on Eric Gordon.
As far as in the NBA Rip Hamilton has been on the radar. However I dont think he will be available until this summer, and I dont think the Nuggets will be willing to give up the pieces to get him until then.
Right now the easiest trade to make is with the Kings. Najera for Salmons and Justin Williams.
Michael Redd is going to be traded from the bucks. The only way the Nuggets get him during the season is for expiring contracts plus Nene.
technically Nene, Najera, Smith for Redd and Bell works.


----------



## DaRizzle

Lets get Kwame for Camby and dump some salary


----------



## Sliccat

nbanoitall said:


> michael redd will be available this year. I'd be trying to put shooters around Melo. In the draft I have my eye on Eric Gordon.
> As far as in the NBA Rip Hamilton has been on the radar. However I dont think he will be available until this summer, and I dont think the Nuggets will be willing to give up the pieces to get him until then.
> Right now the easiest trade to make is with the Kings. Najera for Salmons and Justin Williams.
> Michael Redd is going to be traded from the bucks. The only way the Nuggets get him during the season is for expiring contracts plus Nene.
> technically Nene, Najera, Smith for Redd and Bell works.


alternatively, you could wait 'til the offseason, and try to trade Iverson for him.

Although, as an Iverson fan, that would be awful.


----------



## nbanoitall

DaRizzle said:


> Lets get Kwame for Camby and dump some salary


camby wont be traded until the offseason... only assuming the nuggets dont meet the very high expectations in front of them.
you just suggested dumping the defensive player of the year.:no:


----------



## nbanoitall

Sliccat said:


> alternatively, you could wait 'til the offseason, and try to trade Iverson for him.
> 
> Although, as an Iverson fan, that would be awful.


im guessing your are suggesting redd, filler for iverson. i dont think the bucks would do that.


----------



## JerryWest

Sliccat said:


> nah, the nuggets have enough slashers as it is, he'd struggle here.
> 
> I was against it earlier, but John Salmons might be an ok fit here, he's just not the spot up shooter they need.
> 
> Any tall point guards who can shoot really well, play defense, pass, and not mind going stretches without scoring would be perfect. Which covers just about nobody in the league.


Actually Jarret Jack, although I want him on the Lakers.


----------



## jericho

Jeez, when I first saw the thread title I was thinking Chris Paul or Jason Kidd, but now I see we're being tempered by realism. 

I still wouldn't mind seeing Morris Peterson in a Nuggets uniform since he has a decent shot and good size, and is at least a mediocre defender. 

I see the value of adding Salmons, although why Sacramento would give up a 17 ppg scorer for a limited hustle guy is beyond me. 

Honestly, I'd be happy to see Andre Miller come back. I've thought for a long time that he and Iverson could make a decent backcourt together.


----------



## Sliccat

nbanoitall said:


> im guessing your are suggesting redd, filler for iverson. i dont think the bucks would do that.


I don't know. Iverson would be an expiring contract at that point.


----------



## nbanoitall

jericho said:


> I still wouldn't mind seeing Morris Peterson in a Nuggets uniform since he has a decent shot and good size, and is at least a mediocre defender.
> I see the value of adding Salmons, although why Sacramento would give up a 17 ppg scorer for a limited hustle guy is beyond me.


I'm still for MoPete but the time to get him was when he was a free agent. Not sure he's available.
I think trading Salmons away makes a lot of sense for the kings. Najera is an expiring contract. 

I know what you are saying about Iverson Sliccat. I dont think they want him even for a year. If I was them id be much happier with draft picks a young talent to go along with an expiring contract of lesser value (talentwise).


----------



## darth-horax

Heck, with teh injury to the Bride of Chucky, maybe we'd be better off re-signing Mike Wilks.


----------



## darth-horax

BUT...I did hear that Earl Watson is available from Seattle on the cheap!


----------



## Sliccat

darth-horax said:


> BUT...I did hear that Earl Watson is available from Seattle on the cheap!


yeah, because another short guard is just what the nuggets need


----------



## darth-horax

What they need is a backup PG who can hit the three. Chucky Atkins wasn't that tall in the first place.

he wont' play this year till the playoffs at the earliest...


----------



## nbanoitall

So how's that scrub John Salmons doing? Seriously, I haven't been watching. Didn't he get traded somewhere in the midwest with Brad Miller for a bag of potato chips?

:smart: They call me NBA NO ITALL FO' A reason. Jan 2008 I called this guy's emergence. I'm the basketball profit. :yay:

Now only if we'd have really traded Najera and a 2nder rounder (or Kleiza for that matter) for him.
Put salmons on a long list of guys we woulda coulda shoulda got. MoPete, Raja Bell, etc


----------



## Kuskid

Nobody really disagreed with you. I thought it's always been kind of a given that the guy could ball when he gets the minutes. 
I still want Rip on our team more than anything, though. Running small with Chauncey/Rip/JR/Melo/Nene for stretches would be one of the most dangerous offensive lineups you'd see anywhere, with refreshingly competent defense to go along with it. And everyone knows what Chauncey did for his numbers.


----------



## jericho

Mm, I'd be happy to see Mike Miller on this team. A swingman with size who can shoot, rebound, and is a decent defender.


----------



## darth-horax

MIke Miller would be fun to watch. 

I agree with Jericho here. OH, and NBANOITALL...if you're a basketball profit, then who's the basketball prophet?


----------

